# Which style of longbow?



## Shane Whitlock (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a unnamed 60# longbow that has to much handshock and just to unpleasant to shoot,so I want another. I was looking at the PSE Legacy and the Sequoia, both around $200.00. I noticed they have diffrent shapes when strung and was wondering which style of longbow most of y'all perfer. One has a rounded D shape and the other has a not so rounded shape. I don't know the actual bow term to descibe them, but they can be view on the PSE website.  Just wondering if anybody has any info on either bow. I know you get what you pay for sometimes but I will not be able to afford a custom bow until next tax season.  thanks


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 30, 2010)

hound, ive got a 66" liberty contender thats 54#, its not in perfect shape, but a great shooter, the finish is showing wear and the overlay on the back of the riser has some issues, if ya were interested i would make ya a good deal on the bow, ive owned the bow for about 7/8 years.........the bow is mild R/D bow and when strung is a perfect "D" style bow


----------



## belle&bows (Apr 30, 2010)

HH you have a pm.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 30, 2010)

From what I understand, hand shock is the energy left in the bow after the arrow leaves the string. I.e., the string moving past brace.

60#'s, is a strong bow to be shooting.

Some of the reasons, and fixes I have found for hand shock.

Arrow weight: My Hill's, and Apex Predator all like a heavy arrow:
450 grains and up

Brace Height: A typical straight end bow will shoot best from 7 1/4 to 8". (Distance of the string at, rest from the deepest part of the grip).

Your grip on the bow. Alot of folks say grip the bow just like you would picking up a suitcase from the ground.
Your first finger, and thumb shoot meet.
Works for me.

String Type: There is a big difference on my Hill's from a B50, or dacron  to Fastflight. The FF has less stretch, and stops faster. Some bows are not made to shoot FF strings though.

Silencers: Silencers help the string stop.

I started with a Sequoia and have shot a Legacy. Both are decent bows and, IMO, are worth about $100.00.
Both had signaficant handshock as compared to a better straight limbed bow, or a Reflex Deflex Longbow.
For $200 to $300.00, you can find a fine used Longbow.
Most of us have been thru several makes, and styles of bows on this fine journey, and are still looking.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 30, 2010)

Generally speaking, the longbow design with the most curves will have less shock, but be noisier.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 30, 2010)

I prefer a longbow with at least a little r/d, from a shooting standpoint. Imo, you get a little more zip, pound for pound, with reduced hand shock...if it is a good design. Really like the looks of a D shaped bow, but just don't do well with them.


----------



## Tailfeather (Apr 30, 2010)

When I was looking to buy a longbow, I asked about the Sequoia.  Folks on here suggested I look into used custom longbows instead.  Glad I did!! You can get a used, custom  longbow for about the same price as the PSE and it'll be a much nicer bow.

Just my .02


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 30, 2010)

For the money, hold on to it and look for a better long bow than the PSE. Not saying the PSE inst worth it. I had a couple of PSE bows and for the price of them I have bought some really nice used production/custom bows that shoot alot better and feel better in the hand.  Do some research and some searching. Good bows under that price range can be had! May not be a everyday, but they are there with patience. 

My best buy to date was a 70's era Bear grizzly 50# for 10 dollars years ago at a garage sale.  My next best (to me) was blue ridge archery custom for 110$. 

They are out there just look long and hard.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 30, 2010)

Listen to BK and Tailfeather And if you have to have a new longbow get a Bear montana for about the same amount MUCH nicer shooting bow


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 30, 2010)

There is a new Montana, 55# @ 28", on the bid site now at $200 plus $12 shipping, and a little over 14 hrs. left.


----------



## belle&bows (May 1, 2010)

Shane,

Sent you a pm.

David


----------



## Flatbow (May 2, 2010)

Dry Ridge Archery sales a longbow for 215.00 bucks, r/d limbs.
I have one and it's a good bow, but, I prefer a mild r/d.
This is the best hybrid/type longbow that I've shot so far.

Dry Ridge Archery .....he has a website.


----------



## robert carter (May 2, 2010)

I personally prefer Straight end longbows. I love "Hill" bows as well as Apex straight end bows. Forgiving, quiet and lite in hand. Works for me .RC


----------

